#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست ic صوت tas5414ctq1

## 2028

باسلام یک عدد icصوتtas5414ctq1 برای پخش پایونر مدل deh-x4850ofdکه به صورت smdمیباشد را احتیاج دارم به چه صورت میتوانم خریداری کنم

----------

*mehdifull*,*صابری*

----------


## 2028

باسلام خدمت آقای صابری آسی ذکر شده بالا را احتیاج دارم چگونه می توانم خریداری کنم آیا موجود است

----------

*mehdifull*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

سلام مهندس. متاسفانه ندارم این آی سی را.

----------

*2028*,*mehdifull*

----------

